# Equafleece!



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Other mummy has surprised us and ordered some Equafleece's! We are very excited! She was going to order both Mulberry but couldn't get it in Lola's size! So Mulberry for Nina in a 16 and Fuscia for Lola in an 18!!


----------



## cjames99 (Aug 27, 2013)

I think the Equafleece is one of the best things we have bought! It has really been put to the test these last few weeks. Even when we get in from a walk and it is soaked, Zelda is still dry underneath.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

cjames99 said:


> I think the Equafleece is one of the best things we have bought! It has really been put to the test these last few weeks. Even when we get in from a walk and it is soaked, Zelda is still dry underneath.


That looks like a great fit! Great length on the legs!


----------



## cjames99 (Aug 27, 2013)

It's an18. It's also good on long car journeys when she tends to get a bit cold. 
I would also recommend a dry dog bag like the one here http://www.pet-supermarket.co.uk/Products/NC4140/dry-dog-bag (other brands available!). It's fantastic - just zip soggy dog up and she stays warm until we get home for a bath. Saves on the muddy shaking in the back of the car too! 
Charlotte


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks Charlotte! I've definitely considered the bag before! Must have a look again.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Whoo! You won't regret it  I can't believe both dawgies are smaller than Poppy though! How weird, the camera must remove the inches


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marion, they were both 16 inches in the front of chest to backside measurement. Got the size up for Lola because she's more developed and muscular than Nina who is very slim and still puppyish in build. I'm hoping for the best!!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

You'll be right, I think their measuring instructions are very accurate. I just think of Poppy as quite a small poo and Lola as a sort of small setter, it's just me!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola's is quite small actually. She's much smaller than any cockers we bump in to. People seem to think she is bigger in pics.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I always think of Lola as bigger too. Tilly is 23 inches from chest to tail base. Big girl!! No wonder you've got room for two poos Ruth  they're nice and compact x


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Also, what a nice surprise from other Mummy!! Can't wait to see a pic of your girls all fleeced up x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lottierachel said:


> I always think of Lola as bigger too. Tilly is 23 inches from chest to tail base. Big girl!! No wonder you've got room for two poos Ruth  they're nice and compact x


It's weird isn't it? I will have to try and get some better perspective pictures of her. She's my little bean bear.  

I think Nina might overtake.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Lottierachel said:


> Also, what a nice surprise from other Mummy!! Can't wait to see a pic of your girls all fleeced up x


Have we seen Tilly yet? I've been busy


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lottierachel said:


> Also, what a nice surprise from other Mummy!! Can't wait to see a pic of your girls all fleeced up x


I know!  We were very surprised and happy! All the hints paid off


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I did post some pics, but here she is incase you missed it


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

You won't regret the equafleece - amazing how clean and dry it keeps them. 
Dot wears Kiki's 18" now - she has had a major growth spurt and that coupled with her long hair means that she is much more comfortable in the slightly looser and bigger size.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lottierachel said:


> I did post some pics, but here she is incase you missed it


Thank you for posting again! I love her!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> You won't regret the equafleece - amazing how clean and dry it keeps them.
> Dot wears Kiki's 18" now - she has had a major growth spurt and that coupled with her long hair means that she is much more comfortable in the slightly looser and bigger size.


Maybe we should have got 2 18's, but Nina is so slim and her coat is very very short. I always thought she was long on the back but she was just hitting 16". I just thought the bigger size would be too big for her, I've no doubt that she will out grow it but at least we will always have it for number 3! Oh well we will see.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Lottierachel said:


> I did post some pics, but here she is incase you missed it


Gorgeous! Are you pleased with it? I'm really loving the longer legged version (sheer luck that I ordered just as they'd redesigned I think) so there's hardly any doggy to wash  Me likey


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

If it is too small send it back, they do excellent exchange service.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Ok this may (or may not) put things in better perspective. I am 5'2" and Lola is fully on the foot stool with her head on my actual knee then Nina is right up on my lap. They are compact girls.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly is in a size 16 too Can't wait to see Nina and Lola in theirs


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Hopefully we will gain more perspective when you upload "Lola and Nina:the movie".....!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lottierachel said:


> Hopefully we will gain more perspective when you upload "Lola and Nina:the movie".....!


I know!! It's on the back burner. I need to get back to it!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Ok this may (or may not) put things in better perspective. I am 5'2" and Lola is fully on the foot stool with her head on my actual knee then Nina is right up on my lap. They are compact girls.


Haha - this is my usual position!! Horizontal, a throw & 2 poos on top! X


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Just ordered Molly a second equafleece Got it in the cobalt blue color. Was going to get another mulberry but it was out of stock.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Just ordered Molly a second equafleece Got it in the cobalt blue color. Was going to get another mulberry but it was out of stock.


I know! We got the last Mulberry 

Cobalt blue will look lovely! I love Jasper's!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> I know! We got the last Mulberry
> 
> Cobalt blue will look lovely! I love Jasper's!


So I'm guessing Nina will be wearing Molly's equafleece Not sure about t he blue but the other colors didn't appeal to me for some reason. Did you get yours yet?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

My poos must be huge. Jake fits nice in a 22. Willow can wear the 18 but the 22 gives her more leg coverage. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> My poos must be huge. Jake fits nice in a 22. Willow can wear the 18 but the 22 gives her more leg coverage.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


Tilly has the 24! Goodness knows what size Dudley would need!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly had extra room in hers this morning on our 1 hour walk in the snow With her new cut it's a bit loose


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

They all look great in their equa fleeces, I may have to invest and start internet shopping - I love that mulberry..... Sounds like little nina got the last one???


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I think miss Nina did get the last mulberry. It's a g


----------

